# English Bull Terrier next door, should I be concerned?



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with or know anything about Bull Terriers? The ones with the egg shaped faces, not pitt bull or staffordshire. I think they are English Bull Terriers.
I ask because a neighbour who has recently moved is the owner of one. I dont know a lot about these dogs, but they do look quite intimidating! 

Should I be worried? I have 2 small children running about, I just want to know if there is anything to be concerned about. The dog is not out loose and is taken out on a short leash, but not muzzled. 

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Olympian (30 Apr 2007)

If the dog is an English Bull Terrier then it must be muzzled if it's in a public place. 

[broken link removed]

If not properly controlled these dogs can be dangerous. First option would be to talk to your neighbour to express your concern. If this gets nowhere then the local council should take action.


----------



## demoivre (30 Apr 2007)

Wonderwoman said:


> . The dog is not out loose and is taken out on a short leash, but not muzzled.



[broken link removed], which includes the [broken link removed], are supposed to be on a short leash and muzzled when they are in a public place.


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks Marathon Man, I have already approached the owner and he was quite happy to show me where the dog was being kept, securely thank god and was keen to show me that the dog was of good temperament. I was convinced it was a Pitt Bull until I looked it up. I will talk to him again and ask him to make sure he muzzles the dog. I dont want to threaten him, but I guess I will have no option but to call the guards or warden if he doesn't agree.


----------



## demoivre (30 Apr 2007)

Wonderwoman said:


> Thanks Marathon Man, I have already approached the owner and he was quite happy to show me where the dog was being kept



TBH what would concern me most is that when the owner is  *not* around that the dog definitely can't  escape.


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

Yes, true, I am satisfied that it is being kept securely. It is left all day on his own which I don't think is fair on any animal. But with all the best intentions, it can only be one moment of carelessness that would allow it escape. I know worst case scenario, but that worse case could result in a very serious situation. 
I do wonder why anyone would choose a breed of dog like this, one that needs to be securely caged when not on a leash. I know no dog can be trusted 100% but there are dogs that would be further up this scale than others. But anyway, that is a debate for another day!


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Apr 2007)

Hi there,
We are avid dog lovers - have 2 ourselves - we walk the dogs in a park near by - last september one of our dogs was attacked by a pitbull - he had to have stitches on his leg - the owner had let the dog off the lead! 

We still go walking in that park and have come across many dogs that are mentioned on the list and have had no problems (the park we live near is very relaxed and alot of owners leave the dogs off the leads)....

When a dog is treated well, you will be ok, my advice would be to express your fearsto your neighbour. ONe of my neighbours is terrified of our two (springer and a pointer) - we try our utmost to alay her fears.. I am sure that once your neighbour knows how nervous you are - esp since he/she is new to the area they will do the same.....More often than not people are responsible owners.....


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

One thing I have noticed since the new neighbour has arrived is that there isnt the same presence of cats lately. We used to always have 2 or 3 passing through our garden daily. I am not a cat lover at all but never minded them hoping they would catch any rodents about! Guess they have just moved down the pecking order!


----------



## setemupjoe (30 Apr 2007)

If i were you I would take measures to prevent your own kids from entering the back garden where the dog is kept ,dont know your kids ages but my sisters and brothers kids are always hopping into the neighbours back garden for balls kites toys etc. when they visit. I think that could trigger the dogs agressive side maybe attacting the child .dont mean to scare you but these dogs have a natural instinct to protect its territory.AND KIDS JUST DONT LISTEN AS YOU MAY KNOW .


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

I have a 3(nearly 4) and a nearly 2 year old. Our garden at the back is completely secure, we have a gate and the end of the garden which leads to a shared laneway. The neighbour in question does not have a gate so it is quite possible that any child could wander into this garden and up to the pen where the dog is. 
I will definitely have to speak to the neighbour again.


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Apr 2007)

Most dog owners do not have a problem if neighbours are nervous of dogs.. If the dog is in a pen I think you will be fine with the kids - but you will need to educate them about the dog and not to go near it with out an adult near by.

Once the dog is securly penned, the owner is abiding by the legislation, you will need to teach the children not to go near the pen - just in case....


----------



## setemupjoe (30 Apr 2007)

I think the dog is not being securley kept if there is an opening anywhere in the neighbours garden,or low walls under 6 ft high look in the neighbours garden and see is there any items which the dog can climb onto to get out ,dogs kept locked in back gardens get very bored and screaming kids over a wall excite them and they want to join in the fun ,its really a grey area but i dont envy your position at all ,i have a near 3 yr old boy and i know in a few years he will be up on the wall .i think you need to write down all concerns regarding containment of the dog and talk to your neighbour in a nice way and say your scared of your life something might happen to your kids(like in England) say you have nothing against dogs but your kids are obviously your main concern,even offer to help financially to secure his garden(if hes decent he will realise how serious you are ) ,and i would (in a year or two)make the dividing wall un- hoppable (if thats a word  ) for the future,a good gardener would advise you on products etc. to help . Good Luck !


----------



## IS3218 (30 Apr 2007)

Wonderwoman said:


> I have a 3(nearly 4) and a nearly 2 year old. Our garden at the back is completely secure, we have a gate and the end of the garden which leads to a shared laneway. The neighbour in question does not have a gate so it is quite possible that any child could wander into this garden and up to the pen where the dog is.
> I will definitely have to speak to the neighbour again.


 
Not to sound mad or anything but maybe you should let the dog meet your children so the dog will know them (dogs are pack animals) they are less likely to harm people they know, (just a thought)


----------



## Wonderwoman (1 May 2007)

Interesting idea IS3218, never thought of it like that. I would probably have to be brave enough myself to approach the dog before I could expect my kids to though! I would defintiely have to get the neigbour to put a gate at the rear of his house first. I wouldnt want to show kids where the dog is and then for them to think its ok to wander in themselves to say hello.


----------



## pinkyBear (1 May 2007)

With kids it's important that they have a healthy respect for dogs, as being too friendly with dogs could put them in a dangerous position with an unfamiliar dog...

But fear of dogs is just as bad.... We had a collie growing up, who was very friendly to us and a group of neighbours who played with us, however there was one family who used to throw stones at him, and one day our dog went for one of the kids....

So getting your children to meet the dogs in a controlled manor - not a bad idea!


----------



## stano (1 May 2007)

Wonderwoman, we have one of those dogs, a female and I'd have to say hand on heart that she's a lovely dog.  We have always had at least one dog and are used to dogs, but she has a lovely temperment.
I know that they get a lot of bad press, but it seems to me that every few years there is a different dog that really gets on the hit list.

If a dog is bad tempered then it's up to the owner to make sure that they are restraned.  I have found that a dog will be like it's owner.  If it's treated with love and respect and get walked often, then that dog will be a happy dog.

It's true that these dogs are protective, but introduce your children and show them how to meet a dog in a way that isnt going to worry the dog.  Please don't let the children become afraid of the dog.  Your neighbour sounds like he would welcome the chance to put your mind at rest.

As an owner of one of these dogs, (and we have small children, the kids love the dog and she loves them) I would always be more concerened of other people being worried over the dog than I would be over the dog herself.

In my experience they are lovely dogs.

Stano


----------



## Wonderwoman (1 May 2007)

I agree Pinkybear, I will seriously consider getting to know this dog.

Thanks Stano, it's good to hear that from an owner with kids. I do feel a lot better about it. Can I ask though, is your dog on her own during the day at all? Is she kept securely? Do you keep her muzzled when she is out for a walk? This is not a interrogation I promise, just curious!


----------



## stano (1 May 2007)

Hi Wonderwoman, My dog wouldn't be on her own at all much, I have a lab cross spannel, hairy beast, and they are the best of friends.  She is only a puppy now, well 9 months, and the other dog is old.
I only work part time and mostly if I'm working my husband is home, so they are pure house dogs.  My baby boy, 20 months, likes to sleep snuggled into her.  So they are both really lovely dogs who are totaly used to the madness that comes with kids.

I wasn't sure about posting that I own one as people have such strong feeling over these dogs, and you will always find an exception to the rule, but people who treat their dogs well and love them tend to have lovely dogs.  

I do think that being a pack animal they should have company and I understand it isn't always going to happen, but my dog does.
She is on a lead when we go out, but we are also lucky to live near the sea, so she gets to run free there.  I keep a muzzle with me when we go out, but don't tend to use it because we often don't meet anyone.  If we did meet someone who was nervous she goes on the lead.

I have always been around dogs and I do believe that they should always be trained to come when called etc and to drop to the ground when told to do so, just encase they went to run on a road after something for example, the drop response is important.

Talk to your neighbour, get the kids to say hello to the dog, very quickly you will know if there is going to be a problem.

Stano


----------



## pinkyBear (1 May 2007)

We have met a few English Bull Terriers in the park where we walk our two and I must say they are adorable and playful, as stano said - they are really reflecting the owners care....

I wouldn't be worried about them not having a muzzle ... it is so unfortunate that these dogs get branded the same as the pit bull when their temperment is so different, all dogs can be dangerous no matter the breed....


----------



## Wonderwoman (1 May 2007)

Yes, I am first to admit I assumed it was a pitt bull, and if not definitely in the same category as the 'danerous' dogs.  
I guess I will give this dog a chance! 
Stano, sound like your dog is really well integrated into family life. I do feel sorry for this dog next door to me, it spends a lot of time on its own from what I can see. Not sure if it spends time in the house. The owner does seem to have a lot of affection for it and walks it regularly. i just hope that it is enough for it to grow to be a well behaved good tempered dog.


----------



## stano (1 May 2007)

It's simple with dogs, they need excercise, love and respect.  Like us all I guess, but if they get that then you don't really have to worry about it.  
I had both dogs out one day walking and a man with a stick was really mad interested to saying hello to them, they were busy running and smelling and had no intention of stopping.  He asked me was it because he had a stick, were they afraid of him.  I had to tell him no it wasn't because my dogs have never felt a stick and so have no fear of one. 

I hate to see anything mistreated, but if you neighbour loves his dog and it is walked often then I'd bet it's a fine dog.

Anyway good luck,
Stano.


----------



## battyee (3 May 2007)

Just to make a few quick points.
1. If the dog is male it is more likely to be dangerous than a bitch. Even a neutred dog can be more threathening.
2. There is no law against leaving a dog even a large one alone in a confined space all day but it is cruel & unfair. Most dogs left like this get bored & rebellious.
3. All dogs have their own territory & protect it to varying degrees. WHere that "territory" begins & ends depends on the dog so don't just think that the neighbours house & garden are the limits.
4. Introducing the dog to your kids in a controlled manner to get a reaction is a good idea.


----------

